# How to resume installation of a package, after fixing error from dependent package



## Vitamin (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

just a general query.

While installing a package using 
	
	



```
make install clean
```
if an error occur while installing a dependent package in another folder and then it was fixed. When I return to the original package's folder, what command do I type in, so that it would continue installation from where it was stopped? 
Is it?


```
make install clean
```

thanks.


----------



## ghostcorps (Jan 26, 2012)

That is what I would do, but I'm not exactly an authority on the matter.

Maybe do a quick: [CMD=""]#make clean[/CMD] first to be sure.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2012)

There may be partly-built leftovers in the work directory, so yes, it's good to do a clean before rebuilding.  That can be combined with the build:
`# make clean`
`# make install clean`
or
`# make clean install clean`


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

Indeed, after you have fixed the dependency error you can just start again. It won't try to re-install or re-build all the dependency that are already there.


----------



## conrads (Jan 26, 2012)

It depends on the nature of the error that caused the build to be interrupted.  It's kind of hard to give any hard-and-fast rules of thumb that govern your choices in these situations.

If you want to try and save yourself some time, then just go ahead and try to resume the original build where it left off, after you've fixed the other package:

`make install clean`

If this still produces errors, then just do a *make clean* (or *rm -rf work*, which is usually (a lot) faster; the most important difference is that *make clean* will clean the port you're trying to build *and* all the ports it depends on as well), then start the build all over again.

The more you work with ports, the more you'll get a sense of when it's safe to take some of these little shortcuts, and when you'd be wiser to restart from scratch.  If you're more safety-oriented than you are pressed for time, then just always use the more conservative approach and clean up and then restart the build.

HTH

Conrad Sabatier


----------

